# i'm thinking of buying a DTG printer, would like the best, any recommendation?



## nosdiVAD (Jun 28, 2009)

hi friends! i'm new here, i would like to buy a dtg printer and was thinking about the dtg viper and the anajet, but there seems to be so many uncertainties about these equipments and others, i'm still searching, need help. dont have a website as yet.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the Brother DTG541 so far. I have had it almost a year and use it a lot and have even taken it out a couple of times in the trailer and it still performs with no problems.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

T-JET is the way to go...Hands down


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an Anajet, and haven't had any problems. I print on lights and darks with great results and tech support is readily available.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Buy gold...the technology is flawless and it doesnt involve white ink.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I would got with a Viper over Anajet any day, look at Anajet section and see long line of complaints about it and than compare to DTG machine and see what you get for number...

If you want a machine that wont let you ever down get Brother


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Before you decide on a printer, you may want to discus your business plan. Volume, expected costs, types of clients you plan to service, as well as the level of your understanding of this business, will have a big bering on how you proceed. I have an Anajet and it works great for what I do, but you need to tell us how you plan on using this. You will find, if you seach this forum, people unhappy with their printers no matter the brand. In most cases these were people who bought without knowing all the facts. Viper comes from a reputable company also, but you need to understand all capabilities and how they fit in with you business model.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

JMclothing said:


> T-JET is the way to go...Hands down


I thought US Screen is already closed?


----------



## nosdiVAD (Jun 28, 2009)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I would got with a Viper over Anajet any day, look at Anajet section and see long line of complaints about it and than compare to DTG machine and see what you get for number...
> 
> If you want a machine that wont let you ever down get Brother


well i print on almost anything, pen, cups, domminoes, bags, rags etc. i've been printing t-shirts for over 25 years now, if i must say so myself i'm good at what i do because i love it , i just wants to be better and more efficient, i print promotional items, and for clients that has their own brands, i'm not a big company as yet i'm just going out on my own now but the amount of jobs i get can be crazy, my last big job was over 4,500-coloured tshirts printed back and front, witch the client wanted in two weeks, and i have to be makeing a whole lot of screens, that was crazy, i'm trying to prepare myself for regular jobs like that because i do get them, DTGs really fascinated me until i read about the problems that can come with owning one, it good to know there are printers like myself out there i can talk to, this responce was for ZOOM MONSTER, thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out the Belquette Mod 1. Not only is it fast, you could get a module with solvent inks for your promotional products.

Andy


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> Before you decide on a printer, you may want to discus your business plan. Volume, expected costs, types of clients you plan to service, as well as the level of your understanding of this business, will have a big bering on how you proceed


Fair thing to say and wise.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

nosdiVAD said:


> well i print on almost anything, pen, cups, domminoes, bags, rags etc. i've been printing t-shirts for over 25 years now, if i must say so myself i'm good at what i do because i love it , i just wants to be better and more efficient, i print promotional items, and for clients that has their own brands, i'm not a big company as yet i'm just going out on my own now but the amount of jobs i get can be crazy, my last big job was over 4,500-coloured tshirts printed back and front, witch the client wanted in two weeks, and i have to be makeing a whole lot of screens, that was crazy, i'm trying to prepare myself for regular jobs like that because i do get them, DTGs really fascinated me until i read about the problems that can come with owning one, it good to know there are printers like myself out there i can talk to, this responce was for ZOOM MONSTER, thanks


 With the specifics you've cited here, let's talk about some realities. With a 4.5K X 2 sides on colored shirts, there is no way on your two choices of machine to deliver within 2 weeks(336 hours). There are not enough hours (based on one machine) to do that in most cases. You may be able to pump that out on a larger Kornit, but you would still be running overtime... even if everything ran without incident. Inkjet on garment is very slow in terms of raw production. Now there may be a way to do this many shirts with multiple machines and proper curing araingments. Another factor in these machines is production time and cost will be related to design size and resolution requirements. simple designs can print faster than complex. Larger designs take longer to produce and are more costly ink wise. If you can see That you'd like to look at this further, and you have a certain weekly throuput in mind, understand that one epson based machine can do about 20-35 CMYK per hour and half that if you concider the white underbase. The speeds can be more or less depending on content and size. Do some more homework, look at some machines in action. You may even want to sub some jobs out(DTG printers) and push your suppliers' envelope demand wise. If you see what works and how, you can make better choices. My Anajet is great but direct to garment is just one tool, and as such, it may be the best one for some jobs but not every one.


----------

